# Another pen (yawn, yawn!)



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Today I ripped up a Sheoak board and made enough blanks for about 16 pens.
As you can imagine, I couldn't wait to see what a pen made from Sheoak would look like. Now I have to be honest and admit my mistakes. I forgot to turn the shoulder and didn't notice 'till I had started assembly, by which time it was too late to fit back on to the lathe. I managed to rig it up and took dust thin cuts. The final result I won't show on the forum, but is good enough to give as a present for an unimportant occasion.

This evening I just HAD to go back into the shed and try again, this time with a check list! Here is the result, I promise that I won't bore you all every time I make a pen.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It looks great Harry! You did a fine job. That's ok Harry bore us! Unless of course you mean we are boring you with our junk as well  ha ha... I must of turned 100 pens before I had a kit that I needed to do a tenon on. You went right to the tough one first one!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beauty. I bet the other one is to even after fixing. Keep'em coming Harry.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

looks great! how did you finish it?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry all I can say is WOW! That is one fine looking pen and the wood is beautiful. I'm going to have to see if I can come up with some of that.
Can't complain about the presentation pics either.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Guys, the crook one might look reasonable in the shot, but in you're hands you would pick the right hand one as the reject in an instant. the reject had one coat of Shellawax followed by one coat of Ultrashine and whilst it feels like glass, it doesn't have a great shine. The second one I gave two coats of Shellaxax and it looks very nice, Mike has suggested that I try three or even four coats of Shellawax and report on the results. By the way guys, standby, Mike has PROMISED me that on Saturday he WILL be making some pens. I have just one kit left and think that on Monday I might rip some Jarrah and see how that comes out, I have lots and lots of Jarrah suitable for pen making.


Translation: Crook = not very good, as in "I'm feeling crook today"


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice job Harry. I think they look good. As far as finishes go, I have done CA glue finishes, laquer, Enduro poly, shellwax, woodturners polish etc. They all provide different degrees of finish. For me unless someone is willing to pay me to stand at the lathe and do a real nice finish on a pen, I use a couple coats of shellwax and that is it. On most oily exotics it will soon be replaced with your natural oil from you hands anyway A nice CA, Laquer and Enduro poly finishes take time and add a lot of protection but it also sticks out like a sore thumb when it gets scratched or something like that. My favorite pen I use at work and it originally had a lacquer finish on it but I rubbbed it off over time and then purposely finish rubbing it off and now I love the finish.. which is no finish. Just slick and oily walnut burl. 

Corey


----------

